

Angry Birds on Chrome - gabaix
http://chrome.angrybirds.com

======
MikeCapone
Doesn't work for me. I get the music, but the game never appears.

~~~
ROFISH
Force update Chrome.

~~~
pyrmont
According to Chrome, I'm running the latest stable build (11.0.696.65). I've
asked others via Twitter and not everyone is suffering from this problem but
some people are [http://blogote.com/2011/gaming/angry-birds-doesnt-work-
mac.h...](http://blogote.com/2011/gaming/angry-birds-doesnt-work-mac.html).

~~~
pyrmont
Sounds like this might be the problem
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2538706>

------
ROFISH
Funnily enough, it runs smoother on Firefox than Chrome on my Mac.

~~~
attheodo
same for me :P

------
JamesDB
Very laggy/jumpy for me.

Plus that damn music keeps playing, even though after I closed the tab with it
in!

------
zitterbewegung
Why does the interface seem to half take advantage of gestures and half not
take advantage. I was able to swipe right and left to get to the bird but when
to enable the blue bird multiple drop I had to click. The port seems sort of
rushed.

------
tbob22
Works great in Chrome and Firefox (both nightlies and q6600/9600gt).

------
wildmXranat
Slow and laggy. MB Air with latest Chrome and OpenGL enabled.

~~~
nir
What's your spec? Works great on my Air.

------
naich
Works fine on Chrome 11.0.696.65 (84435) Ubuntu 10.10. This is on a manky old
2.8GHz single core thing.

------
netghost
It's really impressive that all the graphics are done with the canvas.

~~~
pornel
The "SD version" is not all canvas — it's a mix of several small canvases and
<div>s with CSS transform applied. Try "Inspect Element" on pieces of wood for
example.

------
MatthewB
I wonder how this looks/works on the iPad.

------
rcfox
I found a Chrome logo on level 16.

~~~
rcthompson
Did you try hitting it?

~~~
rcfox
Indeed, I got 550 points for it.

------
jsprinkles
Check about:gpu if it's slow as hell. On my 3.2 GHz iMac the GPU does not
enable when Chrome starts up which is probably because I run dev channel.

~~~
RyanKearney
>3.2 GHz iMac

Found your problem.

------
derleth
The game works on Firefox 4.0.1 (Ubuntu Natty, from the repos, x86-64). No
sound, though. Is there supposed to be sound?

~~~
jsprinkles
The sound is Flash.

~~~
kakuri
That really pisses me off.

I played through the whole (mediocre) game without sound.

The sounds MAKE this game! They could have mentioned they only did a half-
assed HTML5 implementation and used Flash for audio.

------
Miquel
boring game

------
ramki
superb :)

thanks.

------
kingsidharth
Here goes productive hours of time. :| Anyway to keep of the temptation? Some
psychiatrist here?

~~~
w1ntermute

        /etc/hosts

